# Windows 7 x86 or x64?



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

I know the discussion of whether to go with 32 bit or 64 bit O.S. has been a topic since MS released 64 bit versions of Windows 5 and 6. I have not had a lot of luck trying to run x64 versions of Windows and trying to even play games like CoD4. Now that Windows 7 is out, are there any patches out there that will offer some 64 bit support for older games and new games that are coming out? I am going to be playing a lot of Modern Warfare 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Operation Flashpoint 2. I would like to be able to play older titles like CoD4 and CoD World at War. My question is this, if I decide to go with Windows 7 x64, will there be limitations on what games I will be able to run? Thanks for all the assistance.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

All new games have 64-bit support. I'm not sure, but I think Windows 7's XP compatibility mode also emulates a 32-bit architecture at well. So there's really no debate, at all.


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent. Well I was wanting to go with 8GB of memory, but obviously I would only do so if I was to use a 64-bit platform. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No problem. Keep in mind though that most of that 8GB of memory will go to waste. You will virtually never see more than ~3-3.5GB of memory usage during normal gameplay. The only time I've ever run out of memory with 4GB in normal use was when playing Psychonauts, because the PC port of that game has horrible memory leaks (there's a pun there, btw).


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been using 64-bit Windows 7 for quite some time now, and haven't had any trouble running games, regardless of age (from a 64-bit point of view). Older games still have trouble simply because they weren't designed to run on Windows 7, but that's got nothing to do with it being 64-bit. Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Supreme Commander, Neverwinter Nights 2, Oblivion, Titan Quest, BFME2, Fallout 3, all my Steam games... all work fine.

Windows 7 64-bit really is an excellent platform for running games.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think most programs will start switching to 64 bit. 32 bit is getting old, I don't think I was alive for the 16 bit operating systems  Maybe one day I'll see a 128 bit OS :grin:. But win7 x64 is great, all my 32 bit programs ran on it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

32 bit was first seen Windows 95, so yea its old. About time that people should change over to a 64 bit OS.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope in the future it will just be one instead of two choices. That way everything is for one. Hopefully next windows release will be just 64 bit. With x64 some programs might not work(I think thunderbird doesn't that mozilla email thing) but I assume they will become 64 bit compatible. Oh yeah just make sure your CPU supports 64 bit, if you need help with that just post the make and model here.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Any CPU that is made after 2005 should support 64 bit. All of the hardware out there is good to go for 64 bit its just that some companies are really slow on the uptake. I say if the company doesn't support 64 bit leave them in the dust and tell your friends too. Its time to force companies to comply to the masses.


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

I went with Windows 7 Home Premium x64. First game I installed was CoD4 Modern Warfare, and everything works like a charm. Running an Intel Q9650 3.0GHz o.c.'ed to 3.2GHz, 8GB memory, EVGA GeForce GTX 295, two plain SATAII hard drives in RAID 0. I really like the hell out of Win7. Can't wait until Modern Warfare 2 comes out. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

